# Chicken attack



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Last night had 2 foxes come into my garden it was 4 am so I was asleep but then my dogs started barking like crazy so I looked out of my window and saw 2 foxes trying to get into my chicken coop. I was just watching them for a while at first because they was just running into the fence but then it was only when I saw one of the foxes jump onto a chair then onto my Shed I thought it was going to get my girls so I got my .22 caliber rifle and shot the one that was on my shed then I had a shot at the other one but I missed and he ran away. I stayed looking out of my window all night to make shure that he didn't come back so that's why number 1 you should lock your chickens away at nights 2 get a dog or two and 3 get a rifle 
Look after those chicks
Best regards 
Charlie
Chapman


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That's what we do. Love our girls too much to let something else near them if we can help it. Koodles to your dogs for doing a great job chicken sitting!


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

We have many fox in my area.....very large bob-cat as well. Each year I loose several birds to them. Recently in broad day-lite we lost a hen to a fox.......came right up in the field and grabbed the hen before I could grab the rifle.....grabbed her and was gone just that fast. More than likely the fox was rabid...normally you wont see them in mid day like that. But yes predators are a big problem.....even if you are armed.
I keep my birds locked in the pen at nite and only let them free range for a cpl hours a day...and thats normally only if im outside with them.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That hoc might also have been starving. Hunger makes everyone bold. And if you free range at the same time every night that is a predictable pattern. All that fix had to do was watch for a few days and he knew those chickens would be available. Might want to mix up your habits a bit. So very sad you lost a chicken too. That's always the worst.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think I need a spell check checker.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

In Alabama it's illegal to shoot foxes if he's breaking into your coop. It's illegal to shoot owls or hawks as well. Last week I was watching a hawk circle me yard so I grabbed my 12 gauge. I was going to let him be until I saw that dive. Shot him less than ten feet from one of my two month old game cocks. You can get mad at me, but that's a 100 dollar chicken.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Good shot early89! I would and will do the same to protect my girls. Don't care what it is after them, if it goes to harm my girls, its done for!


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

A family of foxs came in to my garden and got in to the chicken run 4 cubs and mother got 1 of my cockerels All the chickens where clucking like mad. So me and my son went out with the shot guns and shot all 4 cubs and mom luckily they did not kill any hens . 



so all chicken keepers lock your chickens up


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll go to jail, pay the fine, whatever. I love my chickens. Most of them I raised from day olds. I just have a connection with them. I consider all factors with them. Starting Monday I'm building a sort of jungle gym out of wood and PVC to entertain the bittys. Here's a picture of my absolute favorite chicken. His name is Cassius. He's a New Hamshire Red from Carter's Legacy Farms. As you an see, we trust eachother.


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> I'll go to jail, pay the fine, whatever. I love my chickens. Most of them I raised from day olds. I just have a connection with them. I consider all factors with them. Starting Monday I'm building a sort of jungle gym out of wood and PVC to entertain the bittys. Here's a picture of my absolute favorite chicken. His name is Cassius. He's a New Hamshire Red from Carter's Legacy Farms. As you an see, we trust eachother.


I'm the same I have a connection with 7 of my birds they trust me and they would let me do anything to them  how many birds do you have? All together


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

charliechapman911 said:


> Last night had 2 foxes come into my garden it was 4 am so I was asleep but then my dogs started barking like crazy so I looked out of my window and saw 2 foxes trying to get into my chicken coop. I was just watching them for a while at first because they was just running into the fence but then it was only when I saw one of the foxes jump onto a chair then onto my Shed I thought it was going to get my girls so I got my .22 caliber rifle and shot the one that was on my shed then I had a shot at the other one but I missed and he ran away. I stayed looking out of my window all night to make shure that he didn't come back so that's why number 1 you should lock your chickens away at nights 2 get a dog or two and 3 get a rifle
> Look after those chicks
> Best regards
> Charlie
> Chapman


i thought you came from u.k ? firearms are illegal here. or are you talking 22 air rifle?


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

I am from the uk I live in Lincolnshire in a little town called spilsby My dad has a firearms licence and he brought me a .22 caliber rifle to take out rabbits, rats and foxes!! 

Do you have any weapons rob? 
Thanks


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

1 RIR rooster 
1 Welsummer rooster
1 Grey game rooster
1 Malay game rooster
5 game hens
20 laying hens


----------



## Chickenboy (Sep 7, 2012)

I do anything necessary to protect mine to


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

I got a BB gun today. Now I have to learn to use it. It's mainly to keep the neighbor's dogs off my land. If I ever actually hit one, I may get a .22 

I don't want to hurt the dogs, just give them a good "sting" so they don't want to ever come over here again. I can't get fence put up until at least Jan.


----------

